# IUI at 40 - false hope?



## sosad (Mar 26, 2007)

Well like everyone never thought I'd be here   

Profile says it all, just finally had rc mc tests, waiting for results.

My local clinic has fantastic IUI success, think about 60% when I got PG nat.

But its two years later, I now have to pay for treatment as I have a living child.

Ive had a failed IUI in the past.

Has anyone here had a successful IUI after 40 or should I save my money for IVF?

I know I have a beautiful little girl, but to give her a family is my dream 

Thanks 

xxxxx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Sosad

Firstly I am very sorry for you loss, I hope the tests help.

I would definatly say that its not false hope!!! You have fallen pregnanct naturally proving that you can concieve you have also carried to full term. 

Have you had your FSH or AHM done? I would be inclined to have them done before deciding on IUI or IVF. 

If you levels are ok, I would give IUI a go... 60% is a great success rate!! If your AHM is quite low or your FSH is high, then IVF might be a better option for you. Your consultant will go through with you what he/she thinks. But remember its up to you!!

Good luck with TTC#2!!
Natalie xxx


----------



## sosad (Mar 26, 2007)

Well my results are back, just had a chat on the phone and they all look fine - FSH of 7, she couldn't find my AMH results    so will have to wait for Monday for those.

So think I may try the IUI option thanks for your reply!


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Sosad I had IUI at 39 (we also paid as the waiting lsit was 18 months) & you can see the cheey monster in my profile pic was the result! I turned 40 when he was 3 months old so I say it's def worth a go & 60% is a great success rate. I'd obviously take advice from your Cons though& if he's willing to give it a go I'd go for it. Fingers crossed hon (())


----------



## sosad (Mar 26, 2007)

Thanks Prof   ,

Am still waiting for the consultant to call    want to get moving now!


----------

